# Liferay + Tomcat



## Bluevelvet64 (22. Okt 2007)

Hallo

ich habe eine funktionierende Liferay+Tomcat+Mysql konfiguration von einem Server auf einen anderen kopoiert. Obwohl die original Version läuft, startete die andere nicht durch. So wie es aussieht, liegt es an der Verbindung zur datenbank.  Hier ist der Auszug aus der catalina.out

Starting Liferay Portal Professional 4.2.1 (Machen / Build 3501 / January 10, 2007)
22:26:34,122 ERROR [DynamicDialect:85] org.apache.tomcat.dbcp.dbcp.SQLNestedException: Cannot create PoolableConnectionFactory (Communications link failure due to underlying exception:

** BEGIN NESTED EXCEPTION **

java.net.SocketException
MESSAGE: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused

STACKTRACE:

java.net.SocketException: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused
        atch  com.mysql.jdbc.StandardSocketFactory.connect(StandardSocketFactory.java:156)
        at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.<init>(MysqlIO.java:276)
        at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:2666)
        at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:1531)
        at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:266)
        at org.apache.tomcat.dbcp.dbcp.DriverConnectionFactory.createConnection(DriverConnectionFactory.java:37)
        at org.apache.tomcat.dbcp.dbcp.PoolableConnectionFactory.makeObject(PoolableConnectionFactory.java:290)
        at org.apache.tomcat.dbcp.dbcp.BasicDataSource.validateConnectionFactory(BasicDataSource.java:877)
        at org.apache.tomcat.dbcp.dbcp.BasicDataSource.createDataSource(BasicDataSource.java:851)
        at org.apache.tomcat.dbcp.dbcp.BasicDataSource.getConnection(BasicDataSource.java:540)
        at org.springframework.jdbc.datasource.LazyConnectionDataSourceProxy$LazyConnectionInvocationHandler.getTargetConnection(LazyConnectionDataSourceProxy.java:363)
        at org.springf


Auf die datenbank komme ich ohne Probleme mit den gleichen Anmeldedaten wie liferay diese benutzt. 

Hat jemand eine Idee wo das Problem liegen könnte.

Danke für eine Antwort


----------



## maki (22. Okt 2007)

Stimmt die URL zur DB?


----------



## Bluevelvet64 (22. Okt 2007)

Als URL habe ich auf dem Originalsystem  localhost. Dies hatte ich auch auf dem Testsystem. Habe dann aber testweise die URL auf die IP-Adresse der maschine geändert. beides geht nicht. Da als fehlermeldung connection refudsed kommt, denke ich das der Datenbankserver erreicht wird, aber die Verbindung ablehnt

Danke für Deine Antwort


----------



## maki (22. Okt 2007)

mysql in der Standard Konfig hat Einschränkungen, könnte mich täuschen aber ich denke da war etwas das sich der admin vom localhost nicht anmelden oder nicht mit PW anmelden darf... vielleicht kommt noch jemand mit Ahnung von MySQL


----------



## happy_robot (10. Nov 2007)

dieser fehler taucht auf wenn über längere zeit keine anfrage mehr an den mysql-server gemacht wurde. der server schliesst dann die connection und sie muss neu aufgebaut werden. 

die sind die optionen (im mysql-admin)

interactive_timeout (default 28800 sec)
wait_timeout (default 28800 sec)


kann man entweder jetzt hochsetzen oder die verbindung bei bedarf neu aufbauen


----------

